
The Star Wars social network – visualizations and analysis - tpetricek
http://evelinag.com/blog/2015/12-15-star-wars-social-network/
======
chillitom
Brilliant!

Also great response tweet:
[https://twitter.com/ScottWlaschin/status/676773732413808640](https://twitter.com/ScottWlaschin/status/676773732413808640)

